Ask HN: What is your employer doing to improve the commute? - mapster
======
mtmail
Not my commute (I cycle), but friends get subsidized public transport, there a
scheme to buy a bicycle and pay off later (not even the full 100%), locked
bicycle parking obviously, company bike for running errands. The company has
two reserved parking places for cars but only one person owns a car. In
previous companies we had showers for those jogging to work (or during lunch
break).

The craziest was valet parking. I mean it cut the commute by a couple of
minutes but the backstory was really the company didn't have enough parking
and the city would've started issuing fines. Paying a valet parking company
was apparently cheaper.

~~~
mapster
I know many tech companies in the Bay Area consider commute times when re-
locating offices, but wonder if this is based on corporate climate goal and
how much weight it has in the decision process.

------
phantom784
We get a Go pass (free monthly pass for the Caltrain that runs from San
Francisco to San Jose)

